# Wether with diarreah



## jcarr492 (May 3, 2011)

Well now that the little wether is doing a whole lot better....I noticed one large wether with clumped together poop yesterday evening at feeding time. This morning I went out to feed them and he has diarreah now. Ugh. This just isn't our year for 4H show goats! He and two other wethers were wormed orally with cydectin pour on July 12th. Pink eyelids..eating drinking and active. This is only sign of anything so far. Should I go ahead and worm with Prohibit like I did the small wether and treat with dimethox too? Should I go ahead and prohibit and dimethox other two wethers that only had cydectin worming at same time as he did?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

If you aren't going to have a fecal done, then you need to worm with all the different wormers so all parasites are covered.


----------



## jcarr492 (May 3, 2011)

We had a fecal done on the small wether a couple weeks ago, their all in the same pen, and barberpole/strongyle were prevalent in the fecal.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

So if coccidia was not prevalent in the fecal analysis, then you won't need to treat with the DiMethox. Prohibit or Cydectin are both fine choices for strongyles. Be sure to repeat the dewormer 7-14 days after the first does to catch the next hatch.


----------



## jcarr492 (May 3, 2011)

Am I supposed to worm a second time with Prohibit? Vet never said.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Yes. You worm twice with all wormers.


----------



## jcarr492 (May 3, 2011)

Okay..thanks for letting me know! Vet never said and I was just thinking about that last night. Need to look at the calendar and see how many days since I wormed with Prohobit. What is the norm..14 days after 1st worming?


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Anywhere between 7 and 14 days after the first worming is fine.


----------

